# nourrisson / bébé / nouveau-né



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour
Il y a des différences entre un nourrisson, un bébé et un nouveau-né ?
Les trois ont presque le même sens je crois ... ?!

Merci d'avance


----------



## LV4-26

Bonjour,

Je dirais, dans l'ordre chronologique
nouveau-né
nourrisson
bébé

...sachant que ces périodes peuvent se chevaucher : à la naissance, un enfant est tout cela à la fois.

Par étymologie, un _nourrisson_ est en enfant nourri au lait maternel. Mais c'est théorique. Certains enfants sont nourris au sein jusqu'à assez tard mais on ne continue pas, dans l'usage courant, à les appeler des _nourrissons_, me semble-t-il. En tout état de cause, ce terme n'est plus très employé dans la langue de tous les jours.

L'appellation _nouveau-né_ ne dure pas au delà de la première semaine de vie, je pense...

On est un_ bébé_ jusqu'à 18 mois environ. 

Naturellement, il n'y a pas de chiffres "officiels". J'essaie juste de donner des repères approximatifs mais je m'attends à ce que d'autres aient une appréciation différente.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Je vous remercie beaucoup Lv4-26.
Formidable !


----------



## CapnPrep

LV4-26 said:


> L'appellation _nouveau-né_ ne dure pas au delà de la première semaine de vie, je pense...
> […]
> Naturellement, il n'y a pas de chiffres "officiels".


En médecine, un « nouveau-né » est âgé de moins de 28 jours, et un « nourrisson » a entre un mois et deux ans.


----------



## jade_ore

je vais t'aider par ordre de croissance. 

1- Nouveau né: comme le nom l'indique, cette expression est utilisé pour décrire les bébés qui viennent de naître jusqu'à sa 2ème mois. 
2- Nourrisson: Pour appeler les bébés qui ne consomme que du lait maternelle. ( jusqu'au 6ème mois)
3- Bébé: Utiliser pour les appeler au delà de 6 mois jusqu'à 2-3 ans. 

J'espère que j'ai pu aider.


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai une petite-fille de trois semaines. Même si elle est une fille, est-ce que j'utiliserais les formes masculines _nourrisson_, _nouveau-né_ ? Ou dans ce dernier cas, est-ce qu'on parle d'une nouveau-née ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Charlie Parker said:


> J'ai une petite-fille de trois semaines. Même si elle est une fille, est-ce que j'utiliserais les formes masculines _nourrisson_, _nouveau-né_ ? Ou dans ce dernier cas, est-ce qu'on parle d'une nouveau-née ?


Pour _bébé_/_nourrisson_, voir : baby girl (forum FEV)
Pour _nouveau-né_, voir : nouveau-né(e), nouveau-né (FEV)


----------



## LART01

Hello Charlie
Oui. Nouveau-née ou nouvelle-née. Un nourrisson, même pour une fille.

https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/nouvelle-n%C3%A9e

Personnellement, je préfère dire_ bébé_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci CapnPrep et LART01. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les Québécois auront probablement un avis différent, mais vraiment, je n'utiliserais pas nouveau-née ni nouvelle-née ; seulement nouveau-né.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les Québécois auront probablement un avis différent, mais vraiment, je n'utiliserais pas nouveau-née ni nouvelle-née; seulement nouveau-né.


 Cette québécoise`a en effet un avis différent. Je ne raffole pas de « _nouvelle née _» (je l'écrirais sans trait d'union, comme _nouvelle venue_), mais je n'ai absolument rien contre « _une nouveau-née_ », pour préciser qu'il s'agit d'une fille. _Nouveau_ étant ici un adjectif adverbial. 

Mais bon, tu préfères peut-être une formule (souvent lue) comme _nouveau-né de sexe féminin...  
_
Cela dit, comme LART, moi aussi je préfère _bébé._ Et en langage familier, je dirais _un bébé fille. _Non, je n'irais pas jusqu'à féminiser _un*e* bébé. _


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Nico,

Je savais bien que tu réagirais . Ce que je dirais, c'est une nouveau-né. J'ai du mal à considérer nouveau comme un adverbe car pour moi l'adverbe c'est nouvellement et j'ai du mal à accoler un adjectif masculin à un autre féminin.


----------



## Nicomon

Remarque qu'à l'oral, le « e » de nouveau-né*e* ne s'entend pas. 

_Nouveau_ remplace _nouvellement_, justement.

Si tu n'acceptes pas _nouveau_ comme adjectif adverbial, alors j'imagine qu'au pluriel tu écrirais _nouveaux-nés_? Moi, pas. 
Ou si je le faisais, j'omettrais le trait d'union.

Extrait d'Antidote (pour Charlie, qui a posé la question) : 





> *m. s.* : nouveau-né
> *m. pl.* : nouveau-nés
> *f. s. : *nouveau-née
> *f. pl. :* nouveau-nées


 Article sur les caprices grammairiens: *Les nouveau-nés ne sont-ils pas des nouveaux venus?*


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon et Nico. Je suis content d'avoir posé la question. C'est clair maintenant.


----------



## CapnPrep

Lacuzon said:


> J'ai du mal à considérer nouveau comme un adverbe car pour moi l'adverbe c'est nouvellement […]


Un adjectif peut avoir plusieurs adverbes correspondants (qui ne sont normalement pas interchangeables) :


_bon _→ _bon_, _bien_, _bonnement_
_haut _→ _haut_, _hautement_
_grand _→ _grand_, _grandement_
…
Donc l'existence de _nouvellement_ n'empêche pas que _nouveau_ soit un adverbe (ou un « adjectif pris adverbialement ») dans cette structure.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas grammairien, je parle donc seulement d'usage. Je dirais une nouveau-né comme je dirais une prof et non une profe. Pour moi nouveau-né est une sorte de mot épicène que je n'écrirais d'ailleurs probablement pas dans un registre soutenu où je préférerais un nouveau-né (de sexe) féminin.

Je suis d'accord avec toi Nico, pour moi nouveau-né est une sorte de mot épicène oral, tout comme prof .

Mais à tout prendre, je dirais plus probablement bébé fille ou nouveau-né fille.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Lacuzon said:


> Mais à tout prendre, je dirais plus probablement bébé fille ou nouveau-né fille.


C'est bien ainsi que j'ai toujours pratiqué et entendu pratiquer, et c'est alors sans aucun souci : j'assimile complètement le substantif _nouveau-né_ au substantif _bébé_, ce dernier étant dit par le TLFi substantif masculin, ce qui veut dire, pour le TLFi, que l'on dit _un bébé_ pour une fille, jamais _*une bébé_ ni _une *bébée_, et _des petits bébés_ pour des filles, jamais _des *petites bébés_ ni _des petites *bébées_. Avec _bébé_, l'usage paraît solidement établi et connu de tout le monde, et je ne vois aucune forme de problème avec le substantif _nouveau-né_ à partir du moment où l'on veut bien l'assimiler grammaticalement au substantif _bébé_. Or autant il y a unanimité pour le substantif _bébé_, autant on part dans tous les sens avec _nouveau-né_.

Je ne suis pas du tout le rapprochement entre _nouveau-né_ et _nouveau venu_, puisque pour une fille je dis un _nouveau-né_ mais _une nouvelle venue_.

En restant dans cette logique, essayons d'analyser _une enfant <nouveau+né> _: 

1) si l'on maintient le groupe _<nouveau+né>_, est-il (a) substantif, sur le modèle du bébé requin, ou est-il (b) adjectif ?
2) si l'on ne maintient pas le groupe _<nouveau+né>_, _né_ devient ou redevient un pur adjectif, mais optons-nous pour l'adverbe _nouveau_ ou pour l'adjectif _nouvelle_ ?

  1a) par quel tour _nouveau-né_ cesserait-il d’être un substantif masculin ? Je me vois obligé d’écrire _une enfant nouveau-né, _que j’avoue hésiter à adopter.
  1b) l’origine dans le substantif masculin est-elle contraignante, auquel cas je dois choisir (α) _une enfant nouveau-né, _or assez peu pour moi, puisque j’hésitais déjà en (1a), ou non, auquel cas il me faut écrire (β) _une enfant nouveau-née. _Je me vois sans enthousiasme, mais en règle devant la grammaire, ou tout au moins devant l’idée que je me fais de la grammaire.
    2) _*une enfant nouveau née_ ? Non, à mon sens : c’est là où je ne peux plus éviter le rapprochement avec _une nouvelle venue_, je dois dire et écrire _une enfant nouvelle née_. Mon problème est qu’il y a une malheureuse interférence avec _une enfant nouveau-né(e) _: j’y renonce.

  L’intérêt de cette façon d’analyser est qu’elle pourrait résumer et expliquer l’imbroglio dans les dictionnaires et dans la grammaire : devant l’hésitation en (1a), on est tenté de se raccrocher à (1bβ), _une enfant nouveau-née, _et c’est seulement ensuite à mon sens que l’imbroglio commence, si l’on n’a pas la sagesse d’en rester là_.  _


----------



## Nicomon

> Je suis d'accord avec toi Nico, pour moi nouveau-né est une sorte de mot épicène oral, tout comme prof


 J'ai mis le commentaire parce que t'as écrit « _je dirais une nouveau-né _». Moi aussi, puisque le son est le même. Mais j'écrirais « _une nouveau-né*e »*_.
Tout comme je mets un « _e _» à _auteure. _Je ne dis pas _un auteur féminin / une femme auteur. __ 
Prof_ est un diminutif : à mon avis, l'exemple est mal choisi. Mais j'écrirais _une professeure_. Pourquoi? Parce que je suis québécoise, et qu'au Québec, on féminise. Je ne me résous pas à faire suivre « _une_ » d'un mot masculin. Voilà.  



> Mais à tout prendre, je dirais plus probablement bébé fille ou nouveau-né fille


 Et moi je dirais _bébé fille_, mais je préfère inverser _fille nouveau-née_. Sauf que dans cet ordre, tout comme avec _une enfant _pour reprendre l'exemple de Logospreference, _nouveau-née _devient adjectif (dans lequel _nouveau_ a une valeur adverbiale). Or, que je sache, les adjectifs s'accordent en genre et en nombre. 

Bon, je discute comme ça des caprices grammaticaux de cette exception qui fait suivre _nouveau _d'un trait d'union (avez-vous lu l'article que j'ai mis en lien au post #13?), mais j'admets que je n'ai pas l'habitude d'utiliser _nouveau-né(e)_, ni comme substantif, ni comme adjectif. 

Je dis... _bébé naissant / d'une, deux, trois semaines. _


----------



## lamy08

Je crois que vous prenez le problème à l'envers.

Quand on parle de nouveau-né, nourrisson ou bébé, ces mots sont pris dans leur sens général, sans attribution de sexe:
_Le corps sans vie d'un nouveau-né/nourrisson/bébé a été trouvé dans le bois de X.

_Si Charlie parle de sa petite-fille, il en parlera comme d' _un bébé. _Pas d'un _nouveau-né ou nourrisson_.
_Clara est un admirable bébé de 3.150 kg.
Clara est un nouveau-né(e?) de 3.150 kg _


----------



## Logospreference-1

Mais le fil pose la question générale, ce qui couvre tous les registres de l'oral et de l'écrit. Dans un récit par exemple, _nouveau-né_ sera probablement le mot le plus utilisé, et une fois sur deux pourra se poser le problème du féminin.

Je reviens sur le parallèle entre _nouveau-né_ et_ nouveau venu_ : en fait le TLFi cite une fois _l__es nouveau-venus_, ce qui ouvre la voie au parallèle avec_ nouveau-né_ (le TLFi à _nouveau_, au début du II).


----------

